# Off-Topic Discussion > Artists' Corner >  >  More Boring Poetry

## TheKingOfGlass

Softly littered lies
Dissolve upon each step
It's easy to conceptualize
But it's hard to forget

Captivity isolation floods
Each moment's long for meaning
Hope is broken by my blood
Invincibility is fleeting



Wake up sunshine
Squeez through the clouds
Shatter the sky into colored glass
That will crunch beneath my toes.
The pain of color is much more satisfying
Than the cold numb of the monochromatic sky.




pluto

Forever it seems
Dear friend of mine
That I was taught
To count you in the sky
Less in density and depth
Brightness and ineptness
You and I were both dwarfed
Compared to our siblings
Yours belonging in the sky
And then one day tragedy
Your status was reclaimed
And in that moment
I was your twin


As sharp as the blunt point of
graphite language
the liaison between inert and the
outer world
Clarity no longer the objective is
traded for the blurd images
no longer distinguishable
but caught
Held together with the nondescript
CROSSED eyes
of an artists pen
Fate combined with design



Ok...I'll stop boring every one now! :tongue2:

----------


## Barns

These are really high quality, I love your writing style.

It would be great if we could read some more...

----------


## TheKingOfGlass

Thanks, I'll post some more later...I have to find my old journals.

----------


## Man of Steel

I love 'em! The one about our latest non-planet especially.  ::chuckle::

----------

